# Anybody near Meriden, KS



## bterry (Oct 30, 2003)

I need a door for a pickup truck I'm restoring, and the guy selling won't ship. I need somebody to pick it up, put it on a pallet, and take it to a freight terminal. 

..or is anybody heading toward NY with room for a door?

Anybody want to help?


----------

